# Seresto flea and tick collar



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll be interested to hear if anyone has experience with them. Reading the Bayer site, they sound promising.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Personally, I don't want my dogs wearing a flea and tick collar constantly. 


> Slight hair loss and mild skin reactions may occur at the application site, which usually recover within one to two weeks without the need for collar removal. In single cases, temporary collar removal may be recommended until the symptoms have disappeared.


Is it waterproof? It seems you would need to take it off if it's raining or if you had water outside anywhere. 

I think we'll stick with Parastar Plus.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

The Dr. Foster and Smith website states that it is waterproof, so does also 1-800 petmeds etc.
Like I said, it is brand new, so I usually do not rush out to buy something that has not been proven yet and I told my vet so also. 
Parastar is another new one, so is Frontline Tritak and Certifect. Advantage is suppose to come out with a new one also. 
Feedback on Certifect is that it is highly effective against ticks, but my vet said we have to be careful because of the Amitraz in it. The Amitraz component is the only thing that is keeping me from getting Certifect at this time. 
I am more inclined to try the Frontline Tritak at this point, Parastar is not available at my vet's office. And actually reading about Frontline Tritak, it has the same ingredients as Parastar plus one extra ingredient. But, I have not had a lot of feedback on anything so far. 

I do think the flea collar may be the answer for some people and it still sounds very promising. But, I also don't like leaving collars on my dogs at all times especially when they start playing and try to grab each others collars. I think households with just one dog may be easier to handle the permanent collar situation.
1-800 petmeds states that the Seresto collars are strangulation save and break away if a dog gets caught on something - not bad. It might be the answer for some and I am also curious to hear if anybody has tried the collar and what their input and experience is.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Any idea how many dogs they tested? I'm always suspect until I can see if they tested more than a dozen or so and they tested for more than a few months. It seems companies are in such a rush to get FDA approval with no long term testing over a good number of dogs. 

In addition to the collar grabbing, my concern is the skin rash many medicated collars can cause. That sets of a frentic scratching fest and hot spots may pop up. That's not my cup of tea.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

No, I have no idea how many pets it was tested on etc. 
As far as I read online, which is more than my vet knows about it, lol, it came out in Europe last year, the US this year. The product is made in Germany (as am I  ).

Anne, I am not endorsing it, , I am just curious about it, since my vet mentioned it as an alternative for my boys since Frontline Plus does not seem to be working, considering all three of them tested positive for Ehrlichia. 
I am just trying to do some research and decide what to do because pretty soon, tick season is upon us.


BTW, I just removed the Dr. Foster and Smith website link from my original post, I don't want to be accused of violating Rule No. 4


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I was thinking back of flea collars of my childhood that gave my cat a skin infection, so I guess I'm prejudiced against them. Fortunately I think we found a suitable alternative to Frontline that doesn't send my Toby into severe gastroenteritis and protects him from ticks as well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

By the way, is this what was concerning you in Rule 4?


> Links that connect to commercial websites *will not be considered unauthorized solicitations *unless the link or the website content appears to be intended as a means of solicitation as determined by GRF Forum Management Team and/or the VerticalScope Inc. in its sole discretion.


Based on my review I believe links to websites to show a product are still allowed since you would not be soliciting for them. I remember a member hawking a dog food of the member's employer- that would be a violation now IMO.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yep, was not sure about Rule No. 4, lol. 

When I got my first Golden in 1984, flea and tick collars were pretty much one of the few things out there for pets, as well as the flea dips. I stayed away from the dips but used the collar and then the powders, sprays. 
Veterinary medicine and veterinary products/pet products sure have come a long way.


----------



## Buceybee (Jul 21, 2013)

*Seresto*

I recently bought it for my dog who is a little min pin, just wanted to tell u that I think it's working well for him because none of the topical products worked at all. I also don't know what to so cuz he sleeps on my bed most of the time. Sometimes in it. I wonder if taking it off at night would help.


----------



## Boomerdad (Jul 27, 2013)

*Seresto collar*

We have had the Seresto Flea and Tick on our 3 month old golden for 3 weeks and he has developed a pretty good rash (red and bumpy) around his throat area. We have removed it in order to hopefully clear it up. I will say that it seemed to work during his week long stay at a farm where the ticks have been very bad this season. He never had one tick during his farm vacation! Once the rash clears up, we will try to put it back on him for tick situations only.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our crew has been wearing them for only a week, but so far so good.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Boomerdad-did you let your Vet know about the reaction your pup had? 

The clinic might want to contact Bayer. 

Hope the rash isn't serious, did your Vet give you something to put on it?


----------



## Boomerdad (Jul 27, 2013)

It doesn't appear to be serious. Going to give it a couple of days to clear up, otherwise will take him to the vet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Boomerdad said:


> It doesn't appear to be serious. Going to give it a couple of days to clear up, otherwise will take him to the vet.


Glad to hear it's not serious, thought maybe the Clinic might want to notify Bayer of your pup's reaction to the collar.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad you posted about your pup's reaction. I have 2 collars sitting waiting to be used, but I wanted to hear from others about their efficacy and any reactions before doing so. I hope the rash goes away quickly. Will you be putting the collar back on once it does or going to something else?


----------



## Boomerdad (Jul 27, 2013)

Just talked to the vet. They have not heard of any other cases like mine... but they made it sound like "jury is out" on this given it's a new product. Suggested I give it a couple days and if it doesnt clear up, come in for a visit. 

Once the rash is clear, we may try it on an experimental basis and only in potential tick-situations. I will check back in a few days and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Both of my dogs are using them, we got them about a month ago. No reactions to the collar whatsoever. It does say on they are breakaway collars, we haven't had to test that out (fortunately)!! I trail run with my dogs and now that we moved to NY, in an area where Lyme is prevalent, the collars seemed like the best option since they supposedly repel or at least kill within hours rather than days. So far, after weeks of trail runs, I haven't found a tick on them yet (knock on wood), and other friends using the collars have said the same thing. I'll keep you updated if that changes. Side note: Jackson still sleeps at the foot of the bed and I plan to not change that anytime soon. I'll just keep the pillows off limits


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hunter'sMom said:


> Both of my dogs are using them, we got them about a month ago. No reactions to the collar whatsoever. It does say on they are breakaway collars, we haven't had to test that out (fortunately)!! I trail run with my dogs and now that we moved to NY, in an area where Lyme is prevalent, the collars seemed like the best option since they supposedly repel or at least kill within hours rather than days. So far, after weeks of trail runs, I haven't found a tick on them yet (knock on wood), and other friends using the collars have said the same thing. I'll keep you updated if that changes. Side note: Jackson still sleeps at the foot of the bed and I plan to not change that anytime soon. I'll just keep the pillows off limits


It was my understanding they must stay on full time for full protection. Is that your understanding? I was thinking of using them only when we go outside so there wouldn't be that bedtime issue (Yogi likes my pillow!). 

My other concern is my two really enjoy playing, so the breakaway aspect is of vital importance to me. 

Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Boomerdad said:


> Just talked to the vet. They have not heard of any other cases like mine... but they made it sound like "jury is out" on this given it's a new product. Suggested I give it a couple days and if it doesnt clear up, come in for a visit.
> 
> Once the rash is clear, we may try it on an experimental basis and only in potential tick-situations. I will check back in a few days and let you know how it goes.



I had a discussion about these collars with another forum member and one of us researched and discovered they've been used in Europe with success for some time and the testing involved 600 dogs over a time period. That's a much better test pool than is typically done here before new drugs are introduced onto the market. 

As far as using them only in tick situations, my understanding was they must stay on to provide 100% protection (because the pesticide does go into the skin). Is your vet telling you otherwise? I'd love to find a product we can use on an as-needed basis, but I was under the impression this was not the case with these types of collars.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I think it does need to stay on as the chemical is absorbed in to the fat layer gradually over time. I plan on taking ours off when they are bathed and then put back on when they are dry only.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I did some research and found that if the dog swims or is bathed more than once a month the collar is only effective for 5 months instead of 8. I have decided to stay with using Advantix till someone comes out with a oral flea and tick preventative.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

To my knowledge, no one makes an oral tick preventive, probably because it involves ingesting a strong poison. With many dogs having serious gastric and seizure reactions to Comfortis and Trifexis, I'm suspicious that the flea preventive component is also a risk for sensitive dogs.


----------



## Boomerdad (Jul 27, 2013)

Just an update and response to a couple other posts... we removed the collar on Thursday and our puppy still has the sores on the underside of his neck so I am not sure we will go back to the collar - still awaiting a call back from our vet. Also, did a little more research (mostly Amazon) and many others have reported rashes.

Regarding my comment that we might use in "tick situations", was thinking of putting the collar back on him a few days before he spends significant time back in the woods and/or on a farm - that way the collar will have time to take effect (per the instructions on the collar). However given the reviews and his current rash, I may not go back to this collar.

Can anyone recommend an alternative? Is Frontline (between the shoulders) okay to use on 3 month old puppies?

Has anyone used "Barklogic Natural Tick Spray" (no pesticides)? Does it work???

Thank you!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am sorry for your puppy and hope it heals soon. I used frontline and parastar and both failed. We are currently trying Activyl. So far so good.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

We used the collar last month, but the dogs only had it on for a week. We put it on 48 hours before "exposure" in Michigan for the chemicals to kick in, took it off at night because the dogs sleep with us, and completely removed it when we got back to Chicago.

No rash to report (we put it on really loosely, and the girls have SO much fur), and it probably wasn't on long enough for fur loss, etc. I would hesitate to leave it on for more than 2 weeks at a time because I'm still now sure just how safe this stuff is.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

The main reason we didn't even consider the collars are our two play bitey-face three of four times each day and after one of them got their teeth caught in the other's collar, we don't ever put anything on their necks when they are at home.

We are using Trifexis and at the Vet's advice give them their pills over the course of two days (1/2 each day) after a larger then normal dinner. Seems to be working well for us in coastal GA. We also flea comb them routinely to check for ticks.


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

I had mine with a collar but the vet stated the color only worked around his neck area and that the rest of his body is being exposed to ticks and fleas I'm debating whether to get frontline or advantix


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's not true. The chemical is absorbed into the skin layer and disperses thruout the body, just like the topicals. Your vet should know better. With that logic, topicals would only protect the one spot on the shoulder or the stripe down the back.


----------



## Boomerdad (Jul 27, 2013)

Just an update... the Vet does not believe our puppy's rash is due to the Seresto collar as the rash is also on his (big) belly. He has been on antibiotics for a few days and everything has cleared up. With that being said, vet suggested a different form of tick repellent for his next trip to the farm.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Boomerdad said:


> Just an update... the Vet does not believe our puppy's rash is due to the Seresto collar as the rash is also on his (big) belly. He has been on antibiotics for a few days and everything has cleared up. With that being said, vet suggested a different form of tick repellent for his next trip to the farm.


What did your vet recommend for ticks?


----------



## LIKNWISKY (Dec 10, 2007)

We have the collars on both of our goldens. I have loved them since there have been reactions to other options. However, less than 1 month after putting them on, one collar got removed by a visiting pup and then the collar became a chew toy. UGH! I called Seresto and they said due to the way the collar was removed, they couldn't offer me any customer service for my particular case. Of course, she wasn't willing to give me any "for instance" as to what type of situation would allow them to offer a replacement. As good as it works for our goldens, the price is only acceptable if I can actually keep it on the dogs for the whold 8 months.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, I do understand why they would not replace a collar if it was removed by another dog and chewed up. It is not a collar failure because the collar does have a quick release in case it gets snagged on something.
I am still on the fence with the collars, because I just don't like collars on my boys 24/7.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have used the collars on my dogs since May and I have to say I like them, no bad reaction, rash or any hair loss here, no greasy or smelly chemicals to put on their back. My Goldens hair hides most of the collar. I do remove them while giving them a bath. You get almost nine months of protection for about $40 can't beat the price. I live in tick country and I haven't seen a flea or a tick yet this season. I'm sold and will buy them again.


----------



## Bumpers (Jun 21, 2013)

I bought six of them and they work really well. I will get them again next year.


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Brooklyn was seen my an allergy specialist today and again I was advised that flea and tick collars don't work I will be ordering frontline or advantix


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amandathomus1 (May 10, 2016)

Tick collar formerly using any of these collars or level substances, the title holder should refer with their vet or a specialized as not to destruction their pets advance.


----------



## Lee VanNest (May 10, 2016)

Just removed seresto collar from my 4 year old boy. He was very lethargic, stopped eating, constantly panting and last night became very anxious and didn't calm down until I gave him Benedryl. This morning I bathed him with Dawn, washed all bedding as well as his normal collar. Called the vet to report his reaction. I am hoping all his symptoms will disappear. Beware of side effects when using this product.


----------



## Lee VanNest (May 10, 2016)

Tried it on my 4 yr.old Golden. The first 2 weeks were fine. After that, all down hill. Lethargy, not interested in food, anxious and panting. Notified my vet. She told me to take it off immediately and bathe him with Dawn and give him Benedryl. Hopefully he will recover from this and the side effects will disappear.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

I am sorry your golden had an adverse reaction to the serresto collar. We had great results with using them on my golden and my Rottweiler. I watched YouTube videos of dogs that had adverse reactions to the collars. It helped me know what to look out for and was hoping that nothing wouldn't happen. I hope he bounces back quickly.


----------

